# In Amsterdam : Where to buy computer components?



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi All,

I've a business trip to The Netherlands soon and I would definitely like to buy some computer components while there, since these are hard to come by in Saudi Arabia. Does anyone know of a good computer store in or near by Amsterdam? Please note that I can't buy online.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ceintuurbaan has both mycom and computerland I think.

Also you can visit streets like the Warmoesstraat, they have various computer stores there.


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Ceintuurbaan has both mycom and computerland I think.
> 
> Also you can visit streets like the Warmoesstraat, they have various computer stores there.



Thanks, I'll try Ceintuurbaan, but I couldn't find Warmoesstraat on google maps, is this street in Amsterdam?


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

It's right here on maps:
Click

Btw, you might have to pay import taxes back home. Check with customs if you can import stuff like this without problems


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> It's right here on maps:
> Click
> 
> Btw, you might have to pay import taxes back home. Check with customs if you can import stuff like this without problems



Thanks, any where else? will I be able to find the following there?

•	Silverstone Fortress FT03 Case
•	Noctua NH-C14 CPU Cooler
•	Noctua NF-P12 Fan 120mm (3 no.’s)
•	Noctua NF-B9 Fan 92mm (2 no.’s)
•	Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Compound
•	Arctic Silver ArctiClean

Thanks for the hint concerning import tax, but there us none in Saudi Arabia for personal effects. I also intend to claim the VAT back at Schiphol airport when I'm flying back home.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

Mycom.nl and Computerland.nl have none of the components you list in their webshop.

You might get lucky in some of the local shops, but I honestly wouldn't know.

I can't find the FT03 in Amsterdam in the Tweakers Pricewatch, which is the most extensive price comparison site I know for Dutch hardware shops.
Same goes for everything else in your list.

I hope you get lucky in local shops in Amsterdam.


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Mycom.nl and Computerland.nl have none of the components you list in their webshop.
> 
> You might get lucky in some of the local shops, but I honestly wouldn't know.
> 
> ...



I was trying to avoid it but it seems a must; I will have to drive for an hour to Alternate.nl in Ridderkerk to get all these parts, since they have them in stock.

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

Amsterdam is too expensive to set up a big shop 
Alternate will be fine, just make sure they have everything stocked!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

motasim said:


> I was trying to avoid it but it seems a must; I will have to drive for an hour to Alternate.nl in Ridderkerk to get all these parts, since they have them in stock.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!



Ah yes, alternate.nl. The endless confusion with .com.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Ah yes, alternate.nl. The endless confusion with .com.



The block by our company proxy says enough


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Happen to have some DDR3 for me Thrackan? Considering I'm only a few hundred meters from your home and such. Unless you moved yet again of course.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Happen to have some DDR3 for me Thrackan? Considering I'm only a few hundred meters from your home and such. Unless you moved yet again of course.



Ugh, I just got rid of 2x2GB through Tweakers... Sorry


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Ugh, I just got rid of 2x2GB through Tweakers... Sorry



meh Need cheap DDR3, and a s1366 cooler


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> meh Need cheap DDR3, and a s1366 cooler



Check Tweakers V&A for what I currently have left over


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 19, 2011)

if you're staying at a hotel you could order online and have them ship to your hotel


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> Check Tweakers V&A for what I currently have left over



Nothing I can use  Why not use an IDE to SATA adapter for the DVD drive?


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> if you're staying at a hotel you could order online and have them ship to your hotel



Yes, but I'm only staying there for a three days, and I'm not sure that they'll be able to deliver the items in time. Also, occasionally some sites reject my credit card since they insist to have the card issued in the same country where the item is to be delivered, newegg for example.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> meh Need cheap DDR3, and a s1366 cooler



Dan, it might still be cost efficient for one of us in the states to buy and ship to you. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

motasim said:


> Yes, but I'm only staying there for a three days, and I'm not sure that they'll be able to deliver the items in time. Also, occasionally some sites reject my credit card since they insist to have the card issued in the same country where the item is to be delivered, newegg for example.



I know theres a paradigit in Amsterdam as well. try that.

Edit: lol, guess the street it's on


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

Paulieg said:


> Dan, it might still be cost efficient for one of us in the states to buy and ship to you. Let me know if I can help.



I shall hereby stop hijacking this thread and use the PM feature.


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I know theres a paradigit in Amsterdam as well. try that.
> 
> Edit: lol, guess the street it's on



... excuse my ignorance, but what's in that street?  ...


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 19, 2011)

motasim said:


> ... excuse my ignorance, but what's in that street?  ...



Some magical fountain that attracts computer stores I think.


----------



## motasim (Apr 19, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Some magical fountain that attracts computer stores I think.



Oops! yeah it's the same street.


----------

